# What breed is this puppy?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if anyone could hazard a guess of the breed(s) of this little puppy? She could be all or nothing!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Everyone say 'Ahhh'.

Is it a Heinz 57?

Pete


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

She is called a "Meltyerheartwiththisface", definitely.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking at the ears and the marking I would say that it has german shepard in it.
Wify reckons it is GS/ terrier X
Waz


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Bit of Jack Russell and maybe staffie ears?

Greenie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Algerian Tripehound?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Alsation/dachshund x. Must have stood on a box. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I can see the German Shepard now, I think!

A couple of other pics


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jack Russell X Yorkshire Terrier with a bit of Alsation thrown in :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

A Dog?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw - How can anyone not fall in love with his little face? What a cute little puppy.  

Sue


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you don't own it already, GET IT BOUGHT!!. She is pretty,love Ian_n_Suzy description. 
Sassies Dad.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks very similar to one I used to have years ago a Lurcher ie cross between German Shepherd and Greyhound.

Mine had same markings on front legs as well, ie greyhound.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Its very cute...dont go off markings though..we had out King Charles clipped out before we took her in van in summer

she looked like a Rottie pup... :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anne


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our vet reckons that there is so many of this type of cross around locally that she now classifies them under Black and Tans.
Sort of an unofficial breed.

The puppy will change unbelievably as it grows up. Our late Bryn looked like a baby Rottweiler when he was young but grew up looking like a skinny Alsation. He was border collie/whippet/ Alsation cross.

So my guess is greyhound/whippet, Alsation and maybe something exotic like a Borzoi.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...

She was a little stray in Epidarus in Greece who came up to the van and adopted us for the day. Initially very frightened but after a drink of water and some scraps she was bounding after us around the town and waiting outside shops for us - she seemed very intelligent and streetwise. I was holding out ok until I threw her a ball back at the van and she brought it straight back! She had her tale docked sadly and she had flees plus whatever else from sleeping rough.

We couldn't take her though as we plan to go to Morocco in January but she appeared just after we decided we'd get a dog when we get home after this trip. 

Heartbreaking for a dog lover but you have to accept (to a point) different cultural attitudes to animals while a guest in a foreign country. Has changed our attitude towards a wanting a pedigree dog though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Addie,

One of the few downsides to Greece is the stray cats and dogs problem. We always give scraps to them, some are friendly but you need to be careful as some are not. If you are out in the wilds also be careful when approaching shepherds dogs (which can also look like strays), especially if their flock is nearby.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its a genuine kerbside pedigree.

Dave p


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Addie,
> 
> One of the few downsides to Greece is the stray cats and dogs problem. We always give scraps to them, some are friendly but you need to be careful as some are not. If you are out in the wilds also be careful when approaching shepherds dogs (which can also look like strays), especially if their flock is nearby.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

We agree. We always proceed with caution, we had a Shepard's dog throw itself at our (slowly) moving van as we were driving near Monodendri so are always cautious. On the flip side we saw a HUGE rottie trying to work out how to get the water out of a fire engine after seeing it fill up, he was very grateful for us turning the beach tap on for him! This was our first puppy though. The worst was around the closed beach bars/clubs on the way upt to Athens - sometimes groups of 20 dogs sleeping under trees.

We're not 'do gooders' to the degree we've seen people walking round with bags of dog treats. But if a friendly one comes up to the van on a deserted beach we'll give it a drink and some scraps if we have any.

We're not cat people though


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

German Shep ears


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I was going to joke and say its got big feet, must be a police dog!!
But having read the rest just feel so sorry for it....soooo cute too.
Margaret.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Who docked its tail? Seems a strange thing to do to a stray. Could have been an accident I suppose or deliberate cruelty?

We had a similar incident in the mountains of Spain one Christmas. This dear little dog attached herself to us and our dog. She followed us everywhere and, of course, we fed her. The site was deserted so she would have gone hungry if it were not for us.

I must admit I did try to get her into the van but she was having none of it. I took that to mean that she had decided to stay where she was. Not such a bad life if the food does not dry up completely.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

patp said:


> Who docked its tail? Seems a strange thing to do to a stray. Could have been an accident I suppose or deliberate cruelty?


It felt as if it was 'properly' docked (Sophie had pre-docking Schnauzers). Maybe it was an unwanted abandoned puppy  - maybe a Shepherd's dog or something. There was even a stray Lhasa Apso at one place.


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*DOG*

ALSATION AND MAYBE COLLIE? WE HAD A THIS TYPE OF CROSS HAD PROBS !!


----------

